# Aqua-therm 275



## buck0123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Looking to upgrade my small wood boiler, anyone have any info good/bad on the aqua-therm boilers.  Found one for $700   Talked to the guy said it was model 275
  Aqua Therm wood boiler - $700 (Adams Center)
< >















replaced this wood boiler with a wood/coal boiler
Will trade/Barter toward a trailer

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## Vinced (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a Aqua Therm 145. Its the next size smaller then the 275. Mine is a 1994 model and is still going strong. I bought mine from the original owner in 2007. So I've had mine for 7 years. They are about has basic has you can get. A firebox inside a water jacket, thats all they are. They use alot of wood. The firebox is 409 stainless steel and the outside water jacket is steel.  They are also pressurized boilers. $700 isn't a bad deal if its all there. I don't see the damper/blower,pressure relief valves,and temp/pressure gauge. Also see if you can pressurize it and check it for leaks.


----------



## buck0123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Vinced,

 how often do you have to load your 145 and about how big is your house?


----------



## Vinced (Dec 4, 2014)

It all depends on how cold it is. My house is a well insulated 1200 sf and my shop has fair insulation and is 1200sf and I keep the shop at 50 degrees all the time except for when I'm in it then 60 degrees. On days 20 degrees or less I fill it twice a day and can get easy 12-14 hour burn times. When its above 20 degrees it seems to use less. I still put wood in twice a day but can get by with just filling it 2/3s full of wood. It also seems that if you fill the firebox it will burn it up, but if you cut the amount back by the outside temp it makes it the same amount of time. I burn 10-12 full cords of wood a year. Mixed hardwood and junk wood. I've gotten by with has little has 6 full cords in the past when some of the winters weren't has cold.


----------



## mmudd (Dec 8, 2014)

They have huge firebox.    You will use lots of wood.


----------



## Pat53 (Dec 8, 2014)

I had a 145 for about 6 years, yep, they use a LOT of wood. that one looks like it has seen better days ?

Pat


----------



## atvalaska (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the 275 coal-one...so far  I'm at a "1.19 of a cord" for  the last 45 days ..1200sqf shop to 70degs   there are some mods that they did after 2010...I helped a buddy put in his 145 in the early 90's ..it hasn't missed a lick in all these years...so I got one , I have  found ...... "to load for the weather" .....and not fill up the whole space with wood /cause u can>$7200.00 in the fall of 2010 for mine  ...


----------



## Pat53 (Dec 10, 2014)

atvalaska said:


> I have the 275 coal-one...so far  I'm at a "1.19 of a cord" for  the last 45 days ..1200sqf shop to 70degs   there are some mods that they did after 2010...I helped a buddy put in his 145 in the early 90's ..it hasn't missed a lick in all these years...so I got one , I have  found  to" load for the weather" and not fill up the whole space with wood /cause u can>$7200.00 in the fall of 2010 for mine  ...



Are coal boilers going to be affected by the new EPA wood boiler guidelines?

Pat


----------



## atvalaska (Dec 11, 2014)

I live in a place "free of .gov" ...and i'm 9 miles to the next guy...  can't put a price on staying warm.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not sure what size my buddy has but he heats his house, I would guess 1800 sf and shop of 1200 sf without burning "a lot of wood". I think that term is relative. He has found that hooking it up so that the circulater only comes on when the house or shop is calling for heat, he swears it burns way less wood that way. His is in a room off his shop and his house is about 100' away. I play cards with him once a week and I have never heard him complain about how much wood it uses but then again he is in the tree cutting biz. 
That one for sale on cl doesn't seem like a bad deal as long as you know what you are getting.
The draft blower is on the rear of my buddies, not sure if they are all that way or not.
Happy heating,
dave


----------

